# REC: Stuffed Tuna Steak



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

i got this recipe published in a book called 'down country roads home cookin'. 
2 tuna steaks
1/2 c. gorgonzola, crumbled
1 lg. tomato, seeded and diced
2-3 leaves fresh basil, chopped
1 cup packed fresh baby spinach
olive oil to taste
seasalt, ground, to taste
peppercorns, ground, to taste
1/2 clove garlic, minced

chopped walnuts, optional, to garnish
find thinnest section of tuna. slice a pocket with a sharp, non-serrated knife. lightly season the pocket w/ salt and pepper. set aside. combine tomato dices, crumbled cheese and basil. season heavily with black pepper.stuff into tuna steak. either prop the steaks w/ crumbled foil or skewer it shut with a thin metal skewer. broil till medium rare. meanwhile, quickly wilt spinach and garlic in olive oil; plate it, then put the fish on top of it. garnish.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

Very interesting recipe. Is this one that you came up with Luvs?


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2005)

yep! all my own!


----------

